# Another Coyote Noob!



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, my name is Serge, I'm from western Quebec (Canada) on the border with Ontario. I have decided to have a go at those nasty coyotes. It all started last September while I was bowhunting for deer, one night (about 30 minutes left of hunting) I heard a bunch of coyote howling and that kind screwed my hunt since I did not see any deer for the next 2 days.

That is when I started thinking:

1- No one hunts coyote in these part (that I ever seen or know of).
2- I watch these guys on Wild TV coyote hunt and sure looks like fun.
3- What will I need to start hunting?

well, all those question fermented for a while and now I have made the decision and coyote hunting is on the bucket list!

I already have a .243 so I think I will use that.
I picked up a scope on sale at local shop so I'm all set as far as "Coyote Deterent" goes.
So my gun is Remington Model 7 Synthetic Stainless Stalker with a Predator Quest 4.5 - 18 x 44mm Scope.

I'll pickup some ammo soon and go sight-in in December, then I get a foxpro to start and try my luck in January....

Lots reading and surfing to do till then!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site. Why wait until Jan. to hunt yotes?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum WileECoyote ! you might want to get a couple of hand calls just incase in the cold your batteries go bad


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasell....I work a crazy schedule, I won't be able to sight the rifle in before Decmeber, then the next time I have time off is in January.

Prairiewolf...For sure...and I'll also need some DVD on how to call cuz I don't think yotes come in on a "Hunter distress" call do they? (LOL....I have no clue how to call a coyote...maybe they will all turn Hyena and laugh at me when I try it!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Naa, just get an enclosed reed and blow on it with excitement from the gut !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WileECoyote said:


> Hasell....I work a crazy schedule, I won't be able to sight the rifle in before Decmeber, then the next time I have time off is in January. Prairiewolf...For sure...and I'll also need some DVD on how to call cuz I don't think yotes come in on a "Hunter distress" call do they? (LOL....I have no clue how to call a coyote...maybe they will all turn Hyena and laugh at me when I try it!


There are some free demo's on calling from some of the members that are excellent.


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome!

Will start browsing...thanks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT, WileECoyote...Beep. Beep.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum WileECoyote..


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT WileE.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Serge. Sounds like you're all set to start having some serious fun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT!

Here are a couple videos I made on using an open reed call. However, Like Prairiewolf said, and enclosed reed will be easier to start with.


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No prob. They are open reed calls though. Something you will have to practice with before you can get out there with them. If you have not already picked some up. When do you do get calls I would recommend getting and enclosed reed, like Ed mentioned, and and open reed. The enclosed reed is easier to use and offers some versatility. The open reed requires more practice but will ofer you more versatility in the long run. Also open reeds won't freeze in cold weather. (which will be a benefit for you)


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I hear you on the scaring deer away, wolves scared all the deer from behind my parents house where I hunt, therefore I saw nothing. I just found out last night the MN DNR is still selling wolf tags because the harvest hasn't been that good from the lottery they had for tags, so I'm gonna be getting a tag and giving it a go. Broken ankle right now, but a couple weeks I'll be mobile, season goes till January 31, so there's still time to plug me a wolf


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh and welcome to PT


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Ouch...broken ankle...been there...I feel for you man.

Don't want to scare you but when they took the cast off they asked me to jump up (about4-6 inches) and land on broken one first...let me tell ya, it takes a few go at it before you actually land on the brken one first! LOL


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a chipped piece of bone off the bone where foot meets ankle and slight fracture where it chipped, I just have a boot and am 3 weeks into healing, so fingers crossed on a few more weeks healing. won't be running marathons, but I should be able to hobble out to try and call a wolf out.


----------



## DirtyBird (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks for the videos dirty.. I need me an open reed call I guess.. .. my two calls are enclosed and they are very monotone.


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, lot's you guys from AZ...I need my boss to send me down there for another 4 weeks and go learn with you guys!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No prob Bird. Hope they help. I like an open reed myself but enclosed reeds offer a lot of good things too. Experiment with that enclosed reed as you can get more sounds from it than you think. Hum into it... use your lips like you are playing a trumpet.... Flutter your tongue..... quiver your jaw.... vary the air pressure going into and out of the call.... You can be surprised by an enclosed reed call if you use your imagination.


----------



## DirtyBird (Nov 26, 2012)

I was told to go with the Jack Rabbit distress calls... Ive been watching a lot of videos and they don't use a raspy rabbit call like mine... what do you think my first "go to" call is for AZ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome man! Most of us desert rats would gladly trade places with you for a few months a year... where do we sign up?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WileECoyote said:


> Wow, lot's you guys from AZ...I need my boss to send me down there for another 4 weeks and go learn with you guys!


Come on down ! ACME delivers here !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

We have a spare room here Wile, and the UPS truck makes his rounds everyday. I think I saw him unloading some of those ACME boxes just the other day as a matter of fact. lol


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

ROFL...Next time I get a 6 week assigment in Tucson I'm bringing a case of rockets and bird seed with me!

Come to think of it, all the times I was in Tucson I never saw one of those road runners.

Guess I have to go back now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bucksquatch said:


> It's a chipped piece of bone off the bone where foot meets ankle and slight fracture where it chipped, I just have a boot and am 3 weeks into healing, so fingers crossed on a few more weeks healing. won't be running marathons, but I should be able to hobble out to try and call a wolf out.


 You might have an advantage with that bad foot as wolves like to hunt down the weak and injured.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha funny hassell, just found out today that the foot is worse than the docs thought. They got my MRI back and one of the major bones in my foot is deprived of blood due to swelling and it's dying. Possible surgery, so unfortunately no wolf hunt for me this year most likely


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to PT WileE lots of good people here!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WileECoyote said:


> ROFL...Next time I get a 6 week assigment in Tucson I'm bringing a case of rockets and bird seed with me!
> 
> Come to think of it, all the times I was in Tucson I never saw one of those road runners.
> 
> Guess I have to go back now.


Don't forget the anvil.....


----------

